# Avoid Scans at all costs!



## Gizmo (4/5/15)

So this is the first time I have had to deal with such disgusting service.

Firstly Scans as we all know releases a sub-par product V1 of the KUI which clearly went through no R&D and South Africa was the little guinea pigs for this products. Not even a week later V2 is released and we all sit with dead products.

So I had no choice but to return 85 Kui's back. He let me know that I could return them. So I paid the $1000 to ship it back. That leaves me with $5000 out of my pocket.

Now, upon arrival, he has refused to pay for it to clear customs and then suddenly stops replying to me.. 

So there we go. He doesn't care about his customers.. AVOID THIS COMPANY AT ALL COSTS. Never have i dealt with a company in China that has been this bad. EVER.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/5/15)

Gizmo said:


> So this is the first time I have had to deal with such disgusting service.
> 
> Firstly Scans as we all know releases a sub-par product V1 of the KUI which clearly went through no R&D and South Africa was the little guinea pigs for this products. Not even a week later V2 is released and we all sit with dead products.
> 
> ...



Well that sucks. Hope you come right @Gizmo


----------



## Ashley A (4/5/15)

Damn, that is bad news.


----------



## kimbo (4/5/15)

@Gizmo let me see what i can do. 

Seem like they are bleeding employees and the boss dont care about quality

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo (4/5/15)

@Gizmo ted is on skype now, he say he cant get a hold of you. I send a PM to @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (4/5/15)

Thats crap man. I'll not buy any of their products. Is it only the kui's they supply

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (4/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Thats crap man. I'll not buy any of their products. Is it only the kui's they supply


Yes and it seems like that river is drying up very fast


----------



## Gizmo (12/5/15)

An Update.

Scans has still not come to the party. I have received no replacement products or response.. They have basically run off with my money. 

Quite sad indeed.


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Absolutely pathetic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/5/15)

Is there any way of asking your bank to try and recover/reimburse any funds? It might be covered under some insurance the bank has against goods not delivered or something

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (13/5/15)

agreed, This could fall under fraud and you could be reimbursed. 

Do what you can to get your capital back, as for scans I hope their ship sinks very fast. 
I own the v1 and had it upgraded, Such potential if they did it correctly.


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/5/15)

Was it paid via Credit Card or Paypal? Both have the ability to get your money back in some circumstances.


----------



## johan (13/5/15)

All vendors that got nailed by scans; contact one of your trusted suppliers and ask them to arrange a third party on your behalf to sort out scans and recoup your loss. I personally had to go the "Chinese 3'rd party" route on a couple of occasions, and was successful every time.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/15)

johan said:


> All vendors that got nailed by scans; contact one of your trusted suppliers and ask them to arrange a third party on your behalf to sort out scans and recoup your loss. I personally had to go the "Chinese 3'rd party" route on a couple of occasions, and was successful every time.



Yip I have someone on it for us  Our main supplier is busy dealing with it and helping us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/5/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip I have someone on it for us  Our main supplier is busy dealing with it and helping us


Hope you get sorted. They should have called themselves "SCAMS"!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Xhale (13/5/15)

I cant stand up for SCAMS, but china is a funny place. We used to buy laptops as chassis, then assemble in the UK, we sent faulty parts back, they had no import license, so the goods never ever cleared customs and custom would destroy the items in china. The supplier would refund us, but only once the courier had confirmed the items were held in customs at china for disposal.

At that time, china also had a ban on importation of various types of batteries. Here's a funny thing...they send out motherboards to the west by the truckload, but at that time, we couldnt send motherboards back (to Asus btw) without first removing the cmos battery (cr2025 or cr2032 cells), as the board wouldnt clear customs with the batteries in situ.

And in a later stage in life, "we" bought into that stupid rda that you could build 7 coils on and twist it to select your resistance (i forget the POS' name)....again, we sent them back to china and the exporter had no import license so the goods were destroyed by china customs. I still dont know why they insist on sending them back, it just seems like a huge waste of time, courier fees etc, when they have no import license. But that is how it is done there.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (13/5/15)

I'm sure they will get sorted as the 3'rd party "boilerplate" system is common and effective practice in China for resolving something like this (the 3'rd party negotiators know they have the local government official backing them, and so does scans).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/5/15)

johan said:


> I'm sure they will get sorted as the 3'rd party "boilerplate" system is common and effective practice in China for resolving something like this (the 3'rd party negotiators know they have the local government official backing them, and so does scans).



So it's not a bunch of heavies paying the offender a visit?


----------



## Marzuq (13/5/15)

ET said:


> So it's not a bunch of heavies paying the offender a visit?


I read your post very quickly and was about to say count me when I realised you weren't suggesting sending in a bunch of heavies. .

These crooks need to be put in their place real quick and we as a vaping community need to stop supporting them and buying their product. It's inferior and quite clearly the company itself can't be trusted.


----------



## johan (13/5/15)

ET said:


> So it's not a bunch of heavies paying the offender a visit?



If need be, but very seldom necessary.


----------

